# max CPU clock stuck at 2.00GHz after win10/BIOS update



## Andrew111 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hi,

I updated my windows to 21H2 and applied the latest bios update (which I think was bricked by the vendor and it is locked and I can not downgrade it).
After the updates my processor can NOT go above 2.00 GHz, (20x100MHz) even in stress mode. It is an Intel i5-7300U, so it has Turbo Boost up to 3.5GHz, but now it is stuck at 2.00GHz and 74% of it's capabilities.
I checked with HWInfo and TS that SST is red, so now it is disabled. If I start manually the SST with TS everything is working as it should.
I read about the EPP number which is NOT changing in FIVR settings when I change modes, so something is not working as it should in windows too...
Is it software or hardware related problem?

I tried the following:
Downgrade the BIOS to the old version - Intel ME firmware could NOT be downgraded.
Reinstalled old windows version 1903 - with fresh windows without any programs installed the same 2.00GHz max frequency and limited 74% usage... (so is it hardware related?)
Reinstalled and updated windows 4 times - still nothing...
Updated the BIOS to the latest version... still stuck at 2.00 GHz... (by the time appeared a new BIOS... so why not to update... I hoped they resolved this ugly problem...)
I recovered the BIOS, I reseted the bios to defaults, played with C states, Turbo Boost, SpeedStep in BIOS settings... - still nothing changed.
I played with the intelppm driver registry entry... maxed out my processor frequency to 2.6GHz, but I use a laptop... and I am on the run all day, so I have to have a long battery life... (so is it software related?). It was better to revert.

When I use TS the CState% are good, somewhere 1-3%. -> CStates_WithTS


I limited my TurboBoost to 3.0GHz to silence the laptop. -> TPL_withTS (I would gain around 10% performance while doubling my powerconsumption, so it does not help me...)

Without TS (removed the *.ini file) my processor maxes out on 2.GHz and 74% in TaskManager... why? before update/reinstall worked very well. -> Throttle_woTS


What happens in the background when I tick the SST option in TS? And why it can NOT be revoked? Is it a registry setting? or a cmd prompt?
What means that in FIVR tab the EPP numbers are not changing when I change power plans? If the SST is thicked than those numbers are changing to the preset values... so it is working...
On the LIMITS tab I see 3 times "EDP other" in yellow...

Best regards,
Andrew


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 2, 2022)

Andrew111 said:


> still stuck at 2.00 GHz


Based on your last screenshot, when Speed Shift is not enabled, it looks like the Set Multiplier register has been incorrectly set to 20. This will limit the CPU speed to 1995 MHz (20 X 99.767 MHz)





I do not know if this is a BIOS issue or a Windows issue. If you boot up and delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, ThrottleStop will read and use the values it finds that the CPU has been set to by the BIOS and by Windows. You can open up the Windows Power Options and try pressing the "Restore plan defaults" button.





If that does not make any difference to the max speed then I guess it could be a problem with the BIOS not setting this register to the correct value.

Whoever is guilty for causing this problem does not matter. You should be able to use ThrottleStop to correct this issue. The correct value in the Set Multiplier register should be 35. If you choose not to use Speed Shift Technology, you would need to check the Set Multiplier box and increase the 20 value up to 35 T so the CPU can use full turbo boost. Press the Turn On button if you need to. When Speed Shift is not being used, it should not say the word Monitoring in the ThrottleStop title bar. You need to press the Turn On button so the Set Multiplier value is sent to the CPU.

Speed Shift Technology was designed by Intel to improve off idle responsiveness without significantly increasing power consumption. It allows the CPU hardware to decide when it should go up to max speed rather than Windows's trying to decide. Intel's 6th and 7th Gen CPUs support Speed Shift Technology so I would recommend using ThrottleStop to enable Speed Shift by checking this box in the TPL window.



Andrew111 said:


> And why it can NOT be revoked?


Intel decided that once Speed Shift is enabled within the CPU, the only way to disable it is to reboot your computer. A sleep resume cycle might also reset Speed Shift. If you use ThrottleStop to enable Speed Shift, you cannot use ThrottleStop to immediately disable Speed Shift. It is best to reboot after using ThrottleStop to disable Speed Shift.



Andrew111 said:


> Is it a registry setting? or a cmd prompt?


Speed Shift is toggled within a register within the processor. Nothing is stored in the registry to control this and you cannot use a command entered into a command window to enable Speed Shift. A register within the CPU needs to be toggled on. Using ThrottleStop is the easiest way to do this.

When Speed Shift is enabled, the old school Set Multiplier register is no longer used to control the CPU. There is no need to adjust the Set Multiplier value if you are using Speed Shift. That is why ThrottleStop locks out the Set Multiplier setting when Speed Shift is enabled.



Andrew111 said:


> What means that in FIVR tab the EPP numbers are not changing when I change power plans?


The BIOS is not automatically enabling Speed Shift Technology. The manufacturer of your device decided that it does not want to use this technology which was typical for many 6th and 7th Gen computers.



Andrew111 said:


> If the SST is ticked than those numbers are changing to the preset values...


When Speed Shift is enabled in the CPU, changing to different Windows power plans should automatically change the Speed Shift EPP value within the CPU.  Windows usually sets EPP to 0 for the High Performance power plan, EPP is set to 84 for the Balanced power plan and I think EPP is set to 153 for the Windows Power Saver power plan.

I prefer to let Windows control this. If Windows can manage the EPP value, there is no need to check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. This ThrottleStop setting was included for older operating systems that were not aware of Speed Shift Technology.

Setting the Speed Shift EPP value higher than 84 can prevent some CPUs from reaching maximum speed. My laptop is almost always plugged in so I would never set EPP to 176 like you are doing. A high EPP value might be useful when running on battery power or if you are trying to limit your fan speed and noise. Whatever works best for you is the correct setting. I would try using the Power Saver power plan if you want to use a high EPP value. Allowing Windows to be in full control of EPP is best. You do not want Windows and ThrottleStop fighting over control of the EPP register by both writing different values to the same register.



Andrew111 said:


> On the LIMITS tab I see 3 times "EDP other" in yellow...


In the Turbo Power Limits window try setting Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. This can help reduce EDP throttling.

Show me a screenshot of the FIVR window so I can see what other settings are available. Recent BIOS versions usually lock CPU voltage control which is too bad. Less voltage can help reduce power consumption and fan noise significantly.


----------



## Andrew111 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hi.

Thank you for your response.



> Based on your last screenshot,...


My last screenshot was about a clean TS start, without any ini file.


> If you boot up and delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, ThrottleStop will read and use the values it finds that the CPU has been set to by the BIOS and by Windows.


I did not change that multiplier value, so it is wrongly reported by BIOS or used as default value by Windows.
Even after a clean windows install the issue is the same, so I do not think that a windows power plan is messing around. After the update I do not have any other power plans, just the Balanced power plan appears. If I set from TS the High Performance/power saver power plan it appears as a power plan, but after I change back to balanced power plan in TS the High Performance/power saver tab disappears from the power plan list/menu.
This could be a Windows error... although I updated my windows to the latest 21H2 update, applied every patch and anything found in windows update... so it would cause problems to other people as well... (left picture: battery profile with balanced power plan, right picture: AC+ profile with High Performance tab...)








> Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. This can help reduce EDP throttling.


Setting to 0 resolved the EDP throttling.

EPP values:
I use that 176 value to limit my noise and to maximise my battery life. When I plug my laptop TS changes to AC profile with EPP value of 80 and AC+ profile where I have set to 16 the EPP value.
As an office laptop it is enough with SST to write in word and project some ppt files having EPP set to 176.

Best regards,
Andrew.


----------



## kozad (Nov 3, 2022)

Andrew111 said:


> -7300U, so it has Turbo Boos


Any chance you're running an aftermarket/replacement power supply? I had a Dell AIO a while back acting super funky with a replacement Dell PSU - I finally was able to track down the PSU that came with the PC and performance was restored. Just a thought.  =)


----------



## Andrew111 (Nov 6, 2022)

kozad said:


> Any chance you're running an aftermarket/replacement power supply? I had a Dell AIO a while back acting super funky with a replacement Dell PSU - I finally was able to track down the PSU that came with the PC and performance was restored. Just a thought.  =)


Nope, I use the same (original) DELL power supply. It should not be the problem...



> Show me a screenshot of the FIVR window so I can see what other settings are available. Recent BIOS versions usually lock CPU voltage control which is too bad. Less voltage can help reduce power consumption and fan noise significantly.


I can not change anything on the FIVR tab, my "recent" BIOS update locked these settings...


----------



## chahalyuvraj1 (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi, open FIVR and at the bottom left where it says all cores select value -3. Try to run benchmark now. You must have accidentally clicked on Defaults button.


----------

